# Top 5 Galveston area guides



## texagfish (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking into a trip in Galveston area, I know I'll get lots of opinions here but I am clueless right now. I've heard good things about Silver King Adventures and a couple of individuals (Mike Larue and Jim West, I don't know anything about either of these guys). Just wanted to see what ya'll thought.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike LaRue is a great guide for the Galveston Bay Complex.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Top Guides*

Mickey Eastman, James Plaag, Blane Friermood, Dana Bailey, Jimmy West would be the top 5 as far as experience and knowledge in the Galveston Bay complex in no particular order. They all have different personalities, and may do things different from others but they are all good at what they do. Know one knows the Bay system better than these guys. This is not a knock against any others, there are some good guides out there but if you looking for the top 5 this is the cream of the crop IMHO.

Gater


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

In no particular order:

Mickey Eastman
Dana Bailey
James Plaag
Jim West
Blaien Friermood
Gene Campbell (is he still around?)


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

gater said:


> Mickey Eastman, James Plaag, Blane Friermood, Dana Bailey, Jimmy West would be the top 5 as far as experience and knowledge in the Galveston Bay complex in no particular order. They all have different personalities, and may do things different from others but they are all good at what they do. Know one knows the Bay system better than these guys. This is not a knock against any others, there are some good guides out there but if you looking for the top 5 this is the cream of the crop IMHO.
> 
> Gater


My man gator is right on the money although I don't know Dana Bailey? Fished with Mickey and Blaine quite a few times you will learn more in one day than you have learned in your life there good friends great fisherman and even better guides..


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Gene is still around don't know how much fishing he does but he is hunting everyday of the waterfowl season down in anahuac


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Although most of these guys do know West G Bay I'm sure...you don't associate them with that bay system much, mostly Trinity and East.


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Gater is right on but I want too throw another one in there. Jason Applebee out of Eagle Point.This guy consistently hammers the trout and he will throw bait and lures..some of the other guys are purist and I like that he will go either way...Lots of fun also but the other guys mentioned are top of the line but truly consider Jason if you prefer to chunk bait in the summer!!!


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

*3G Fishing Charters*

Offshore hands down 3G Fishing Charters with captain Jimmy Garner.
www.3gfishingcharters.com


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

captain larue is awesome. very nice guide who will put you on fish with artys.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Steve Hillman should deffinitely be added to that list.... even the guides on that list would tell you that.

Steve Hillman, 409-256-7937
http://www.hillmanguideservice.com/


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

cant go wrong with LaRue or Jamie Pinter or Chris Jamail.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Mickey Eastman
Dana Bailey
James Plaag
Jim West
Blaien Friermood

thats the list


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

Captain Randall Groves. www.grovesguideservice.com


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Boashna


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Tim Young is as good as they get, and as nice a guy as you will find.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenneth Cambiano w/ silver king


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

If you want to go out and catch the best trout in Galveston, Jamie Pinter is the best that I know. He is not what I would call a very entertaining and sociable type of guide, but he knows where the fish are and how to get them to bite, which are my main reasons for picking a guide. He definitely lets the catching be the entertainment. My brother and some college friends just went with him last week, and ended up with 47 trout. He is always on them.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Ive heard great things about most of the guides mentioned but Jim West would be the first on my list for learning East bay with lures


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

texagfish I think you have your answers...all are good and credible...have fun


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

for big trout!!!! capt sean warren


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

*Fly Fishing Guides*

Any recommendations for fly fishing guides on West Bay?


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Notorious Guide Service, Thomas Barlow will put you on the fish and you will have a good time


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Gene Campbell is still around and fishing as much as he always has. Pm me if you would like his info


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Did this thread help or further confuse?

Mike LaRue 
Mickey Eastman
James Plaag
Blane Friermood
Dana Bailey
Jimmy West 
Dana Bailey
Jim West
Gene Campbell 
Jason Applebee 
Jimmy Garner
Steve Hillman 
Jamie Pinter
Chris Jamail
Captain Randall Groves
Boashna 
Tim Young
Kenneth Cambiano 
capt sean warren 
Thomas Barlow


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

TL Rebel said:


> Any recommendations for fly fishing guides on West Bay?


James Trimble


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i would throw any of the galveston bay charters crew in the mix. they can offer backwater reds to bluewater marlin and everything in between


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JJGold said:


> Did this thread help or further confuse?
> 
> Mike LaRue
> Mickey Eastman
> ...


Add Capt. Greg Francis to the list.
http://www.saltwaterassault.net/


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Hardbait said:


> Tim Young is as good as they get, and as nice a guy as you will find.


X2 for sure!


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

Not having Mike Williams on that list seems like intentional insult. I thought this was about FISH????


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

TL Rebel said:


> Any recommendations for fly fishing guides on West Bay?


Captain Thomas Barlow (Texxan1 on here)
Captain James Reynard (TXSHOCKWAVE on here)

Capt. Greg Francis aka Aqua Pimp (West Bay)
Capt. Steve Soule aka the shallowist (West Bay Fly Guru)

If you need any more names for West Bay or recommendations shoot me a PM I'd be happy to discuss. All the guides we recommend for West Bay can be found at http://www.fishwestend.com/need-a-guide


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Steve Hillman should deffinitely be added to that list.... even the guides on that list would tell you that.
> 
> Steve Hillman, 409-256-7937
> http://www.hillmanguideservice.com/


I'll second that


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

L.G. Boyd is as good as any and better than most.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

A lot of people have Capt. Jamie Pinter on the list. Capt. Billy Howell is his tournament partner in the IFA. They usually do well, so I have faith in Capt. Billy as well.


----------

